# Alternatives to Brompton stock rollers/cones.



## Bodhbh (21 Sep 2018)

I'm looking to upgrade the rollers. After googling a while I see in-line roller skate wheels are one option, but I'm not quite clear what I need: in-line wheels, bearings, and M6/M5 bolts depending if attaching to the frame or rack. Do I need anything else...washers, axles...or is that it? Do they need to be in-line wheels, or will quad skate wheels work also?

Or other alternatives to the stock cones/rollers on the back? - feel free to post a pic of what you're using.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Sep 2018)

Calling @chriscross1966 .


----------



## Kell (21 Sep 2018)

Just have a look when you're pedalling about how much clearance you have for heel strike. 

I've got the EZ wheels on mine, but know if I went with anything wider, I'd definitely catch the wheels with my heels.


----------



## Bodhbh (22 Sep 2018)

Kell said:


> Just have a look when you're pedalling about how much clearance you have for heel strike.
> 
> I've got the EZ wheels on mine, but know if I went with anything wider, I'd definitely catch the wheels with my heels.



Good point, I did hit the cones a couple of times first ride till I got used to them.


----------



## chriscross1966 (22 Sep 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Calling @chriscross1966 .


There are tons of alternative rollers out there. The ACE ones are the skinniest ive seen, but come with the usual ACE caveat of being shiny and bargain priced but not really robust enough for day to day commuting. I dont suffer from heelstrike (or indeed crank rubbing my heels either), i currently run RideOrWrong on my daily commuter and ACE on the two more playful bikes.


----------



## u_i (22 Sep 2018)

chriscross1966 said:


> i currently run RideOrWrong on my daily commuter and ACE on the two more playful bikes.



Are RideOrWrong significantly thicker than EZ-Wheels (O-ring thickness about 10mm)? Do they roll better, if you can tell? There is a durability issue with EZ-Wheels too.


----------



## Joe Brom (23 Sep 2018)

I have these ridiculously expensive TPW wheels. Tall, skinny..they work miles better than the stock rollers. They're new to me, though, so I can't vouch for long-term durability.


----------



## alicat (23 Sep 2018)

Smart looking bike @Joe Brom


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Sep 2018)

It's the first thing I change, as the stock rollers flay my calves raw. Rubbish design. The EZ rollers are much better, as are any number of skateboard wheel replacements. A no-cost fix is to turn the stock rollers inside out, which helps a little with calf clearance.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Sep 2018)

That's exactly what I did.


----------



## Bodhbh (23 Sep 2018)

Cheers for suggestions. I'm trying to keep fairly cheap atm, at least till I figure out how much use this strange new bike is gonna get and exactly how it'll get used. All noted tho - it'll probably get pimped and tweeked to hell in the end...

It took me a while to figure out the components needed to fit skate rollers. I've ordered the following with the 608 bearings:

https://www.skatepro.uk/69-5664.htm

Not sure what to do about spacers as the rollers aren't compatible with them. I've got some 8mm tubing I use to space out mudguards at the chainstay bridge I may be able to fit in there.


----------



## Kell (24 Sep 2018)

I did have a check the other day when riding home after reading this post.

I reckon I'd struggle to get a cigarette paper between my feet and the current rollers - but I am slightly flat footed. I'm sure if I set my cleats up with less float, my heels wouldn't turn in quite so much. But then it would knacker my knees...

ETA: heels *wouldn't *turn in so much rather than heels *would...*


----------



## Bodhbh (24 Sep 2018)

Kell said:


> I did have a check the other day when riding home after reading this post.
> 
> I reckon I'd struggle to get a cigarette paper between my feet and the current rollers....



I took it for a ride down the lanes last night. Without the rollers fitted, no impediment to my natural foot position and lots of quiet road to stare at my feet , I reckon there's just over an inch between my heels and the wheel screw sockets. The above wheels are 20mm wide, so I should be okay with that - I'll soon find out in practice.


----------



## chriscross1966 (24 Sep 2018)

u_i said:


> Are RideOrWrong significantly thicker than EZ-Wheels (O-ring thickness about 10mm)? Do they roll better, if you can tell? There is a durability issue with EZ-Wheels too.


They go through the occasional O-ring, which is annoying, like I say, I don't have a problem with heel-strike so I've never been bothered by the extra width. I got them because they were green, I've kept them because they work...


----------



## u_i (24 Sep 2018)

chriscross1966 said:


> They go through the occasional O-ring, which is annoying, like I say, I don't have a problem with heel-strike so I've never been bothered by the extra width. I got them because they were green, I've kept them because they work...



Is there a good reason to favor wheels with o-rings over skate wheels? I understand that you might have first got such wheels by accident but maybe over time you developed some perspective


----------



## ukoldschool (25 Sep 2018)

Bodhbh said:


> Not sure what to do about spacers as the rollers aren't compatible with them. I've got some 8mm tubing I use to space out mudguards at the chainstay bridge I may be able to fit in there.



The stock roller wheels have a small spacer in already which is an exact fit in a 608 bearing


----------



## Bodhbh (25 Sep 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> The stock roller wheels have a small spacer in already which is an exact fit in a 608 bearing



Interesting. I measured that and it has an OD of - I'm at work and can't remember exactly - something like 9.5mm. I thought the 608 bearings needed a spacer OD of 8mm to fit? They'll be arriving in the next couple of days anyhow, so will soon find out.


----------



## chriscross1966 (26 Sep 2018)

u_i said:


> Is there a good reason to favor wheels with o-rings over skate wheels? I understand that you might have first got such wheels by accident but maybe over time you developed some perspective


No real reason. I like the colour, i wish i could find a big cheap bag of the o rings rather than paying a couple of quid each for them.


----------

